# Safety of perches containing rope?



## DreamMist (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I recently read that rope perches are dangerous for budgies. I'm curious about the dangers associated with keeping rope toys and perches. What's the risk, and how big of a risk is it? Does a budgie have to purposefully ingest the fibers, or can they swallow it by mistake? I have a toy that is two coconut halves connected by rope, and a wooden ladder/swing that is also connected by rope. They love these two things, and I would hate to take them out, but if it's dangerous for my little ones then I would remove it immediately.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem is if they ingest the fibers they may get lodged in the crop and get impacted and as a result you may end up with a problem. I have some rope perches and I just watch to make sure none of my birds are chewing on them. I do however have one bird that will pick at them so his cage does not have any rope perches. Also if you have any toys that have tassels at the end of them it is best to cut them off.


----------



## DreamMist (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you, Cody! Yeah, my Pillow is a big chewer.  Would it be best to just make sure she's not actually swallowing the threads, and inspect them often for any loops or dangerous bits, or should I take the toys out? She loves the rope very much but I don't want to risk her health or safety.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you have a chewer I would take them out and provide something different for chewing, my birds all love the kabobs and go through them quickly. This link will show you what I am referring to if you don't already know what they are.
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23839


----------



## DreamMist (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you, I really appreciate it! Thus begins the task of finding a coconut half that isn't held up by rope. :blink:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi DreamMist,

Cody has given good advice.

Additionally, here's a link about it for more information: https://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/288546-dangers-rope-perches-tasseled-toys.html

Also, you may want to find them a different toy than a coconut half! Bowl-shaped things or enclosed spaces can often trigger budgies to go into breeding condition and therefore become more aggressive or hormonal. If you have a female budgie, she may get into the egg laying mood, which is dangerous without cause as it depletes her body's calcium and could lead to egg binding :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice. :thumbup:*


----------



## DreamMist (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you so much, StarlingWings! I had no idea that could happen with a coconut half. (there goes the idea of looking for a replacement!)


----------

